

Companies who send you email but don't want you to reply - fonziguy
http://do-not-reply.tumblr.com

======
TallGuyShort
I don't think there's anything necessarily wrong with this technique as long
as a company makes it easy to contact them some other way. If you have a
reply-to address that actually accepts mail, then any large mailing (which
isn't always a bad thing) is going to receive a massive amount of vacation
auto-responses, chain letters and the like. It isn't exactly the most friendly
gesture but it's for very practical reasons, IMO. I wouldn't judge a company's
customer service on this alone.

